# Goodbye My Beautiful Jodie



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

This has been coming for a while as a lot of you will know

Jodie lived a long happy life always full of Joy and happiness, she became ill long ago, but had always thought against everything and always stayed happy.

She was a true family dog, and was the protector of the house. she was loved in everyway and will never be forgotten.

She was finally put to sleep this afternoon with her head rested on Mums knee, she was ready in her own self to go.

Dear Jodie, We loved you so much, you were not just a dog, but a child, sister, and aunty. you were family, and in our hearts you will always remain.
thank you for a wonderful 16 years, i still remember the day you came to us as the cutest bundle of fluff.

You will no longer suffer or struggle, and you will be able to live another great life. I know in my heart That Dad will be waiting for you along with Gemma who will be wagging her tail awaiting your arrival.

you be safe and be well, and you give Dad and Gemma Loads of licks for me and the family, and please Drop in on me from time to time.

I love you so much and miss you greatly take care and sleep peacefully baby

----- Trev -----
*R.I.P Jodie 1994 - 2010*​


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Aww i'm so sorry  

I know how heartbreaking it is


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

aww Trev, sending you all my love, must be heartbreaking for you. 

run free Jodie

xxxx


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Bless her heart..R.I.P. Dearest Jodie...so sorry to hear of your loss. x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

RIP Jodie, you were very much loved by all your human family members, you will have another good life now with the rest of the gang you know so well. God Bless you, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
So sorry to hear about her Trev, I know you already knew the time would be coming but it is still upsetting even so. She will be greatly missed by you, your mum and the rest of the family, Please send my love to your mother for me. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> This has been coming for a while as a lot of you will know
> 
> Jodie lived a long happy life always full of Joy and happiness, she became ill long ago, but had always thought against everything and always stayed happy.
> 
> ...


awww whun... im so sorry to hear about jodie.... i knew what she meant to u xxxxx


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> RIP Jodie, you were very much loved by all your human family members, you will have another good life now with the rest of the gang you know so well. God Bless you, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> So sorry to hear about her Trev, I know you already knew the time would be coming but it is still upsetting even so. She will be greatly missed by you, your mum and the rest of the family, Please send my love to your mother for me. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I will do Welshy thank you ,

and thank you all fo your messages


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oh no 

run free Jodie xx


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

This must be very hard and it's heartbreaking to read.
What can I say, you are in my thoughts.
Play and run at the rainbow Jodie.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

SO sorry to read this. she definitely sounds like she was a much loved family member. 
I've had to let my boy go, and it's the hardest thing I've ever done. Thinking of you

RIP Jodie.


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, just because a dog is old or ill doesn't make it any easier I know - my dad's dog Ben was 16 when we let him go and there is still a gap in our lives that no other dog can fill! RIP Jodie!


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Such a sad loss, im so sorry. 

Run free gorgeous girl.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

So sorry, sleep tight xx


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

thank you every one


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

So So sorry to hear of your sad lose..sending a big hug from Sky and 
Rest In Peace Jodie..xox


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Im so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Aw Trev, I am so sorry for you and your Mum.

Jodie was a beautiful pretty girl and obviously played a huge part in all your lives.

RIP Jodie . Run free sweet.

Trev, those words were very touching, you can tell she was a very very special girl to you and your Mum

{{Hugs}} Hun 

xx


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

awwww - am so so choked reading this - your love for Jodie is clear.
Beautiful girl xxx 
She was a lucky dog to have you, you will always love her, love really never ends...

Take care xxxx


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

poor jodie 

RIP 

hope u ok trev xx


----------

